# Teething



## cynthia mosher (Aug 20, 1999)

Note: This is an archived topic. It is read-only. Mothering Boards
Alternative and Complementary Medicine Archive
Teething

This topic was originally posted in this forum: Alternative and Complementary Medicine
Author Topic: Teething
jkelleycaires
Member posted 07-22-2000 08:07 PM
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
My four month old son has begun teething. At times he is miserable with pain and will not take any of his cold teethers or my fingers. All I can do is hold him close and that feels so useless as he is wailing in pain. It's pitiful. I'm wondering if any of you know of any natural teething remedies that are safe for a four month old? Thanks.

Cynthia in Arabia
Moderator posted 07-23-2000 02:15 AM
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
There are homeopathic remedies for teething that can help alleviate the pain. Chamomilla (cheek is hot and red and child is highly irritable), Belladonna (face is hot and flushed, with seemingly high fever), and Aconite (acute pain, baby seems frightened) are all possibilities. Give 30c every thirty minutes until relief is noticed, up to 10 doses. You should also give Calc. fluor. and Calc. phos or give Combination R tissue salts throughout the teething period. In either case give 2 tablets every thirty minutes until symptoms are relieved then reduce doseage to three times a day. Do not touch the tablets with your hands but rather use a spoon to dispense them onto your childs tongue. Wait 30 minutes after eating or drinking and avoid any mint containing food or products during treatment. (Reference: The Complete Guide to Homeopathy by Andrew Lockie and Nicola Geddes)
Clove oil is a possibility too and it works very well but you must be very careful with it as it can cause blistering of the gum if used in excess. It should be diluted in a carrier oil - 1 drop of clove oil in 1-2 tablespoons of almond oil or another edible oil - and gently massaged into the gum.

Hope this helps!

~Cynthia

dara
Member posted 07-24-2000 12:43 PM
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Definately go with a homeopathic remedy. I like Boiron's combo remdy for teething. It does sound like you baby needs Chamimilla or Pulsitilla. The dose is 1 pellet at 30C every 15 to 30 minutes for up to 24 hours. The combo remdey costs more but takes some od the thought work out. It's best to get a good book on homeopathy and childern, Hersu's is good. go to minimum.com for books and washinton homeopathics for a kit of remedies. It's the best thing I've ever done for my kids.

momacat
Member posted 07-24-2000 03:29 PM
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
We use the Herbs for Kids, Gum-omile Oil™ - Teething Support...In it are:
Almond oil
Willow bark *
Chamomile flowers **
Clove Bud essential oil *
Vitamin E oil

I have also used Boiron Chamomilla 12, and Hylands teething tablets. The best by far is the Herbs for Kids. http://www.herbsforkids.com/detail.asp?id=26

{{{{Hugs}}}} for you little one.

momacat
Breastfeeding and Attachment Parenting Twins http://breastfeedingtwins.tripod.com/

amyfl
Member posted 07-31-2000 10:51 AM
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
I recommmend the Hyland natural teething tabs, they worked well for my daughter. Just putting them in her mouth distracted her for a little bit. The other thing that worked well for us was a wet washcloth, she didn't like the hard cold teething rigs, but liked the soft washcloth to suck on.
Good luck!

Barb
Member posted 07-31-2000 04:00 PM
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
I have used the Borion Teething liquid that comes in single serve tubes - it seemed to work well and my son loved to chew on the applicator. When he is in severe pain I use the teething gel by Hyland and that takes the pain away immediatly, although you will need to use several doses when it wears off.

mdl
Member posted 08-01-2000 01:58 PM
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
I've also had good luck with Gummomile oil. I've also used clove oil diluted with olive oil and Herbs for Kids Cammomile.
My daughter also likes chewing on a wet wash cloth or a frozen waffle or frozen french toast stick. Just keep trying different things and hang in there.

mamalisa
Member posted 08-16-2000 02:48 PM
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
I just tried this out - I admit that I broke down several times and gave my baby girl tylenol for her teetihing pain. It didn't seem to help at all. She is 12 months and has a molar coming through so I tried the Chamimilla at 30C. I could not believe how quickly she felt better. In fact, she was down right giddy!! I 'd like to learn more about what makes up the homeopathic meds though so I'm ordering a book. Good luck

Cynthia in Arabia
Moderator posted 08-20-2000 01:28 AM
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Mamalisa, how many doses did you give your little one before she started to improve?
~Cynthia


----------



## cynthia mosher (Aug 20, 1999)

Note: This is an archived topic. It is read-only. Mothering Boards
Alternative and Complementary Medicine Archive
Natural Teething Remedies

This topic was originally posted in this forum: Alternative and Complementary Medicine
Author Topic: Natural Teething Remedies
samali
Member posted 10-30-2000 06:56 AM
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
My 8 mo son is in the midst of teething - he has 2 bottom teeth and a couple coming on top. He copes pretty well without fever, yelling or being to clingy. He feeds on demand and is carried in the sling as needed. We also use homeopathics when needed. He chews things furiously - does anyone have any ideas for natural things to chew that would ease itching and pain?
thank you
Samali

jazzymom1999
Member posted 10-30-2000 07:26 AM
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Just a few ideas.
A washcloth - wet just a little in the center, put just one or two pieces of ice in the center and use a rubberband to keep the ice in place.
Our dd is 13 mo. and when her 4 molars came in at 12 mo. she loved ice chips. I would just smash them up small enough so that they would not last long in her mouth. That really helped her when she was at her worst.

Hope this helps
Kim

Rainasmama
Member posted 10-30-2000 08:11 AM
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
For teething, I have used with great success a cold spoon, a baby bottle filled with cold water(not really to drink, mostly to chew on) frozen bagels, wood blocks, large beads on a string. When Raina is really buggin from the teeth, I will give her a bottle filled with 2/3 chammomille tea 1/3 apple juice. This always improves her mood right away. Good Luck, your babe will have a mouth full of chompers before you know it!

KelpaLeen
Member posted 10-30-2000 08:16 AM
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
There is a really nice doll on the market that has a stuffed head, and a flannel dress. It has no body, the flannel is sort of a dress with no body, and the flannel is tied in knots at the corners like hands. My son loved to chew on those knots. From what I understand, chewing is really one of the best things he can do as it toughens up the gums before the teeth break through.

OOOPs got to go! More later

[email protected]
Member posted 10-30-2000 09:28 AM
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Freeze a chamomile soaked towel and let the chewing begin. Very soothing.

KelpaLeen
Member posted 10-30-2000 11:30 AM
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
I'm back! Sorry about the interruption. The doll I mentioned in my above post I think is available at www.rosiehippo.com or Hearthsong. It is more expensive than it needs to be though. I received mine as a new baby gift. You could just knot a piece of cotton for the same affect.
Another idea is frozen veggies, still frozen! I used frozen peas and frozen corn, They can put them in mouth and let it "thaw" on the area that hurts. I don't know if your little one is eating food yet, but if he is not, you can tuck that suggestion away for later months. One warning though! My son still likes his corn frozen (won't eat it any other way!), and my teenaged niece still eats frozen corn right out of the bag as an after-school snack! Well, at least she is eating veggies!

Back to what I was saying in my earlier post about applying pressure: If you are able, massage his gums with your finger. That pressure feels really good, that is why they chew. Of course, some kids will bite, so it doesn't work for them. But it doesn't hurt to let them get familiar with having your hands in their mouth. Once thye have teeth, it is good to rub them with gauze to clean them, and then later, you start toothbrushing. It makes it all a natural transition if you start early.

I must admit that my son gave us no problem with teething. I of couse, do not know if it wsa the gum massaging or if he just was born that way, but we never noticed the slightest grumpiness with teething -- just a lot of drool, and then a tooth.

samali
Member posted 10-31-2000 04:21 AM
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Dear Mums
Thanks for all your great teething relief suggestions. I'll get into the freezer and get out our chammomile and flannels!
Love Samali

jenna day
Member posted 11-05-2000 08:30 PM
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
We always used Hyland's Homeopathic Teething Tablets. I like these better vs. the gel they make. We also got some mini-bagels and froze them, a bit messy if youre not at home but well worth the results! good luck.

Luna
Member posted 11-16-2000 02:52 PM
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
We use Hyland's gel, but one of my ds's favorite thing for easing teething pain seems to be the little brush that came with his tooth and gum cleaning gel (from Gerber; no fluoride, so saccharin). The brush is a soft rubbery plastic sheath which fits on the parent's finger like a finger puppet, and the bristles (same material) massage his sore spots comfortably. We also use chamomile in the forms of homeopathic tablets, diluted / cooled tea, and in the Hyland's gel.

Another thing: we got him two wooden rattles from www.rosiehippo.com which he dives into when the teething pain is quite bad. One is the "woogle" and the other is the two-ring rattle. I reccommend both.

- Luna

judes mum
Member posted 11-17-2000 09:30 AM
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
I made a natural teething gel using clove essential oil (can be purchased at a health food store) with vegetable glycerin. You put an ounce of glycerin in a dish and add 2-3 drops of clove essential oil. Clove has long since been used as a natural toothache remedy. The vegetable glycerin sweetens it without sugar.
You may try giving the chamomile in a tea (1 or 2 ounces). But before you use chamomile, make sure that your little one does not have any alleriges to ragweed. Chamomile has been known to bind with ragweed and in allergy sufferers it sometimes makes them worse. If your baby does not have any allergies (environmental) then I would use cautiously. Babies are usually very good at telling us when something is wrong.

Good Luck!


----------

